# All Slavic languages: diferencijacija po rodu u množini



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Svi znamo da u jezicima BCS grupe pridevi (odnosno participi i zamenice) imaju različite završetke u *nominativu mn.* u zavisnosti od roda: recimo _velik*i* gradovi_, _velik*e* države_, _velik*a* carstva_. Takve diferencijacije po rodu nema u bugarskom i ruskom (_големи/велики градове, държави, царства_, odnosno _большие/великие города, страны_, _царства_ - ovde ignoriramo problem s različitim ekvivalentima BCS reči _veliki_ i _država_, a zbog odsustva diferencijacije po rodu u množini pluralia tantumi u bugarskom i ruskom upošte nemaju rod). Ja često zaboravljam ovu osobinu BCS jezika i potom moram da ispravljam greške u završecima.
Zamolio bih sve slavofone objasniti kako je u njihovim maternjim jezicima i, ako je to moguće, prevesti moje primere na respektivni slovenski jezik. Hvala unapred!


----------



## nonik

cz

velká města 
velké státy
velké říše


----------



## bibax

Spisovná čeština (Literary Czech) rozlišuje tvary přídavných jmen a zájmen v množném čísle podle rodů.

Sing.

*velký* *básník* ... masc. anim. (poet)
*velký hrad* ... masc. inanim. (castle)
*
velká država* ... fem. (dominion)
*
velké město* ... neuter (city)

Plur.

*velcí básníci* ... masc. anim.
*
velké hrady* ... masc. inanim. (or rarely *velcí hradové* - masc. anim. !!)
*velké državy* ... fem.
*
velká města* ... neuter

Hovorová čeština (colloquial Czech) rozdíly často nedělá: velký básníci, velký hrady, velký města, ... atd.


----------



## jazyk

I will take a shot at Slovak:

Slovenčina rozlišuje tvary prídavných mien a zámen v množnom čísle podľa rodov.

Sing.

*veľký* *básnik* ... masc. anim. (poet)
*veľký hrad* ... masc. inanim. (castle)
*
veľká dŕžava* ... fem. (dominion)
*
veľké mesto* ... neuter (city)

Plur.

*veľkí básnici* ... masc. anim.
*
veľké hrady* ... masc. inanim.
*velké dŕžavy* ... fem.
*veľké mestá* ... neuter


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> ... u množini pluralia tantumi u bugarskom i ruskom upošte nemaju rod). Ja često zaboravljam ovu osobinu BCS jezika i potom moram da ispravljam greške u završecima.


Ovo baš nisam najbolje razumela - kako nemaju rod?

p.s. Ignorišemo...


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> Ovo baš nisam najbolje razumela - kako nemaju rod?
> 
> p.s. Ignorišemo...


Pošto u bug./ruskom nema nikakvih razlika po rodu u množini, pitanje kakvog roda su pl. tantumi, koji imaju samo množinu, prosto nema smisla.
Hteo sam reći da često zaboravljam da u BCS postoje razlike po rodu *i u množini*, pa potom moram da ispravljam elementarne greške u završecima prideva ili zamenica.


----------



## yael*

Jel' možeš da mi daš jedan primer pluralia tantuma u bugarskom?
Merci!


----------



## jazyk

Now in Polish:

Sing.

*wielki poeta* ... masc. anim. (poet)
*wielki zamek*... masc. inanim. (castle)
*
wielka osoba* ... fem. (person)
*
wielkie miasto* ... neuter (city)

Plur.

*wielcy **poeci* ... masc. anim.
*
wielkie zamki*... masc. inanim.
*wielkie osoby* ... fem.
*wielkie miasta* ... neuter


----------



## bibax

_*Pluralia tantum*_ v češtině.

*(velcí ???)*  ... masc. anim.
*velké dveře* ... masc. inanim. _nebo_ fem.
*velká vrata* ... neuter

*Dveře* jsou _ženského_ rodu. To se pozná podle některých pádů (např. instrumentálu: *dveřmi*).


----------



## Arath

yael* said:


> Jel' možeš da mi daš jedan primer pluralia tantuma u bugarskom?
> Merci!



Pluralia tantumi u bugarskom: *очила*,* гащи*, *въглища*, *дънки* (Ima ih blizu 40). Kako možemo opredeliti njihov rod? Nemaju jednine, a u množini koristimo isti pridev: *големи очила*, *големи гащи*,* големи въглища*, *големи дънки*.

Interesantno je da neke imenice, koje su pluralia tantumi u BCS, u bugarskom su se premestile u jedninu (*кола*, *уста, врата*) i imaju normalnu deklinaciju u množini (*коли, усти, врати*). One se mogu koristiti kao pluralia tantumi samo u staroj literaturi (*уста проклинат*) ili u nekim kolokacijama (*при затворени врата*).

Reči *деца *i *братя *su u množini (*големи деца, големи братя*), dok u BCS su u jednini.


----------



## yael*

Arath said:


> Pluralia tantumi u bugarskom: *очила*,* гащи*, *въглища*, *дънки* (Ima ih blizu 40). Kako možemo opredeliti njihov rod? Nemaju jednine, a u množini koristimo isti pridev: *големи очила*, *големи гащи*,* големи въглища*, *големи дънки*.
> 
> Interesantno je da neke imenice, koje su pluralia tantumi u BCS, u bugarskom su se premestile u jedninu (*кола*, *уста, врата*) i imaju normalnu deklinaciju u množini (*коли, усти, врати*). One se mogu koristiti kao pluralia tantumi samo u staroj literaturi (*уста проклинат*) ili u nekim kolokacijama (*при затворени врата*).



Ali šta se dešava sa trpnim i radnim glagolskin pridevom: da li oni imaju rod?


----------



## Arath

yael* said:


> Ali šta se dešava sa trpnim i radnim glagolskin pridevom: da li oni imaju rod?



Svi glagolski pridevi, osim deeprideva (*деепричастие*, adverbial participle), imaju rod, ali samo u množini *jednini* kao sve ostale reči.


----------



## Orlin

Arath said:


> Svi glagolski pridevi, osim deeprideva (*деепричастие*, adverbial participle), imaju rod, ali samo u množini kao sve ostale reči.


Imao si u vidu *u jednini*, zar ne?Prosto kod nas postoji "univerzalno pravilo" da *sve* *vrste prideva (uključujući participe) i zamenica *u množini imaju jednake završetke *bez obzira na rod*. Isto vredi za ruski* (pretpostavljam da je tako i u makedonskom) dok situacija sasvim nije tako u ostalim slovenskim jezicima sudeći po odgovorima koje čitam na topiku.

*Usput, do reforme ruskog pravopisa u 1918. god. postojala je razlika u završecima prideva u nom. mn.: _-ые/-iе _za muški rod i _-ыя/-iя_ za ostala 2 roda. Ali je razlika bila samo u *pravopisu*, izgovor je bio sasvim jednak, zato je razlika izostavljena. Imalo je i samo pravopisne razlike u nominativnim ličnim zamenicama 3. l. mn.


----------



## yael*

Pa, dobro, zar onda kroz rod glagolskog prideva ne može da se odredi rod imenica pluralia tantum?
Kod nas se, naravo, (manijakalno) sve slaže po rodu i broju: _njihova deca su odrasla; neki čudni ljudi su se pojavili; mala vrata su zatvorena; krupne reči su izrečene _etc.


----------



## Orlin

Nažalost, iako logična, tvoja pretpostavka je nonsens jer naši pridevi (bez obzira glagolski ili ne) *imaju isti oblik za sva 3 roda u množini *i na takav način je rod pl. tantuma u bugarskom ili ruskom savršeno neodređen: kao izraz 0/0 u matematici ili geografska dužina na severnom ili južnom polu, može da bude *svašta ugodno*.


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> .... može da bude *svašta ugodno*.


Nisam ovo razumela...


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> Nisam ovo razumela...


Imao sam u vidu da sam naveo primere objekata kojima možemo pripisati bilo kakvu vrednost prema njihovim zvaničnim definicijama: Možemo pripisati bilo koji od 3 roda pl. tantumima u bug. i ruskom jer bi se oni slagali s pridevom izabranog roda u množini (bez obzira kog roda pošto nema razlike u obliku); možemo kazati da je 0/0=5 jer 5 x 0 = 0, isto bi bilo pravilno 0/0 = 2.5 - 2.5 x 0 = 0, 0/0=158 zbog 158 x 0 = 0 itd. s bilo kakvim drugim brojem jer svaki broj x 0 = 0; na sev. i južnom polu se svi meridijani skupljaju, pa možemo pripisati bilo kakvu geogr. dužinu ovoj tački. Pošto nema razuma reći da neki objekat može imati bilo kakvu vrednost u nekoj situaciji, ljudi su odlučili da treba prihvatiti tvrdnju da u takvim slučajima objekat u pitanju prosto nema (određenu) vrednost.


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Imao sam u vidu da sam naveo primere objekata kojima možemo pripisati bilo kakvu vrednost prema njihovim zvaničnim definicijama: Možemo pripisati bilo koji od 3 roda pl. tantumima u bug. i ruskom jer bi se oni slagali s pridevom izabranog roda u množini (bez obzira kog roda pošto nema razlike u obliku); možemo kazati da je 0/0=5 jer 5 x 0 = 0, isto bi pravilno 0/0 = 2.5 - 2.5 x 0 = 0, 0/0=158 zbog 158 x 0 = 0 itd. s bilo kakvim drugim brojem jer svaki broj x 0 = 0; na sev. i južnom polu se svi meridijani skupljaju, pa možemo pripisati bilo kakvu geogr. dužinu ovoj tački. Pošto nema razuma reći da neki objekat može imati bilo kakvu vrednost u nekoj situaciji, ljudi su odlučili da treba prihvatiti tvrdnju da u takvim slučajima objekat u pitanju prosto nema (određenu) vrednost.



OK, OK... Razumela sam koncepciju, ali nisam razumela izraz u citatu. Pretpostavljam da je smisao, otprilike, da sve može da se prihvati kao ispravno. 
Ja, na žalost, nisam učila ruski u školi i nisam znala da u ruskom nema slaganja u rodu u množini i to me iznenađuje - ja sam mislila da je ruska gramatika još komplikovanija od naše. 

Sad vidim ovde da ni u poljskom nema slaganja u rodu u množini.


----------



## Duya

Zapravo, po dosadašnjoj raspravi, izgleda da potpunog slaganja ima samo u BCS, dok je u zapadnoslovenskim jezicima preživela samo razlika između živih i neživih imenica muškog roda.

Ostalo je još da vidimo slovenački...


----------



## Arath

Orlin said:


> Imao si u vidu *u jednini*, zar ne?



Da, u pravu si. Bio je kasno i sam bio sanjiv.


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> Zapravo, po dosadašnjoj raspravi, izgleda da potpunog slaganja ima samo u BCS, dok je u zapadnoslovenskim jezicima preživela samo razlika između živih i neživih imenica muškog roda.
> 
> Ostalo je još da vidimo slovenački...


Za slovački i poljski i ja vidim da ima samo distinkcije m. rod živo vs. svih ostalih kombinacija dok u knjiž. češkom ima 3 varijante: (1) m. rod živo, (2) m. rod. neživo & ž. rod i (3) sr. rod.


----------



## bibax

Uvědomil jsem si, že v češtině se rozdíl mezi _neživotným mužským rodem_ a _ženským rodem_ v plurálu pozná také podle koncovek při skloňování podstatných jmen (from the declension endings of the nouns).

*veliké hrady ... do velikých hradů* (gen. plur.) -> masc. inanim. (koncovka *-ů*)
*veliké državy ... do velikých držav* (gen. plur.) -> fem. (nulová koncovka)

To platí i pro _pluralia tantum_. Jejich rod poznáme ze skloňovacích koncovek (we determine the gender of the pluralia tantum from the declension endings). Například *dveře* (door) jsou ženského rodu (do dveří, s dveřmi).

Bulharština tuto možnost nemá.


----------



## Orlin

Iako ni završeci imenica u nom. mn. ni imenička deklinacija u pluralu nisu u pitanju na ovom topiku, hvala na preciziranju, bibax. A ja bih objasnio da:
1. Bugarske imenice imaju različite završetke u množini u zavisnost od roda, ali mi nemamo deklinaciju imenica.
2. U ruskom isto ima različitih oblika u nom. mn. zavisno od roda, a imenice dekliniraju na potpuno isti način u svim padežima množine osim nominativa i genitiva (usput, akuzativ nema "sopstvenih" oblika u množini).


----------



## Arath

Orlin said:


> Pošto u bug./ruskom nema nikakvih razlika po rodu u množini.


*двама* мъже, *два* града, *две* жени, *две* деца. Ovo je jedinstvena razlika koja postoji.


----------



## Orlin

Arath said:


> *двама* мъже, *два* града, *две* жени, *две* деца. Ovo je jedinstvena razlika koja postoji.


Hvala, nisam se toga setio, u ruskom ima slične distinkcije: _два_ (m. i sr. rod) vs. _две_ (ž. rod). Mislim da je to samo marginalno vezano za osnovno pitanje topika, i unatoč toj razlici ne može se opredeliti rod pluralia tantuma u bugarskom i ruskom jer su nemoguće kombinacije _два/две + pl. tantum_ u nijednom od ova 2 jezika (umesto toga uvek ima ili izraza "_2 para_" ili, u ruskom, _двое_ = BCS dvoje + "apstraktan" pl. tantum poput _сутки_).
Međutim, još uvek čekamo informacije o makedonskom, slovenačkom (gde je TNP?), ukrajinskom i belaruskom.


----------



## jazyk

> Međutim, još uvek čekamo informacije o makedonskom, slovenačkom (gde je TNP?), ukrajinskom i belaruskom.


Македонски:
*дваjца* мажи, *два* града/градови, *две* жени, *две* деца


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Македонски:
> *дваjца* мажи, *два* града/градови, *две* жени, *две* деца


Hvala, ali kako je situacija u vezi s osnovnim pitanjem topika: ima li slaganja u množini kod prideva i zamenica?


----------



## jazyk

Да.

Едина:
голем маж/град
големо дете
голема жена

Множина:
големи мажи, градови, деца, жени


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Да.
> 
> Едина:
> голем маж/град
> големо дете
> голема жена
> 
> Множина:
> големи мажи, градови, деца, жени


Hvala puno, znači sasvim kao bugarski.


----------



## xpictianoc

Nikad nisam razmisljao o tome kako to funkcijoniše u poljskom jeziku. 
_velik*i* gradovi_, - wielkie miasta
_velik*e* države_, - wielkie państwa
_velik*a* carstva_. - wielkie królestwa
haha slučajno svi primjeri u poljskom su srijednjeg roda  

uglavnom imenice muškog ili ženskog roda se završavaju na -e, -i, -y, -owie.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Slavic languages fall into three groups according to that isogloss, as follows:

*A la grecque*: Chech, Slovac, Slovene, BCS
*A l'allemande*: Slavo-Balkanic (Bulgarian/Macedonian), East Slavic (Russian etc.)
*A la polonaise*: Polish

*A la grecque*: Three genders for adjectives in plural. As in Old-Slavonic, Latin, Greek, Romance languages.
*A l'allemande*: Common gender-independent forms for adjectives in plural. Innovation - generalization - simplification.
*A la polonaise*: Polish. Half way to the simplification. Basically, no gender dependent forms for adjectives in plural. However, a special masculine plural person form was elaborated.
Note: Some west Bulgarian dialects belong to the group *A la grecque *(Thorn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tran,_Bulgaria). Despite this isogloss, those dialects are fully balkanized (articles, general preposition na, reduplication, etc).


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> I will take a shot at Slovak:
> 
> Slovenčina rozlišuje tvary prídavných mien a zámen v množnom čísle podľa rodov.
> 
> Sing.
> 
> *veľký* *básnik* ... masc. anim. (poet)
> *veľký hrad* ... masc. inanim. (castle)
> *
> veľká dŕžava* ... fem. (dominion)
> *
> veľké mesto* ... neuter (city)
> 
> Plur.
> 
> *veľkí básnici* ... masc. anim.
> *
> veľké hrady* ... masc. inanim.
> *velké dŕžavy* ... fem.
> *veľké mestá* ... neuter





Christo Tamarin said:


> Slavic languages fall into three groups according to that isogloss, as follows:
> 
> *A la grecque*: Chech, Slovac (?), Slovene, BCS
> *A l'allemande*: Slavo-Balkanic (Bulgarian/Macedonian), East Slavic (Russian etc.)
> *A la polonaise*: Polish +slovački?
> 
> *A la grecque*: Three genders for adjectives in plural. As in Old-Slavonic, Latin, Greek, Romance languages. Međutim, u skoro svim savremenim romanskim jezicima ima samo *2* roda.
> *A l'allemande*: Common gender-independent forms for adjectives in plural. Innovation - generalization - simplification.
> *A la polonaise*: Polish. Half way to the simplification. Basically, no gender dependent forms for adjectives in plural. However, a special masculine plural person form was elaborated.
> Note: Some west Bulgarian dialects belong to the group *A la grecque *(Thorn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tran,_Bulgaria). Despite this isogloss, those dialects are fully balkanized (articles, general preposition na, reduplication, etc).


Sudeći po jazykovom postu o slovačkom, u njemu u množini ima distinkcije samo "muški osobni" vs. svih ostalih, tj. on je kao poljski u ovom aspektu.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Orlin said:


> Christo Tamarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavic languages fall into three groups according to that isogloss, as follows:
> 
> *A la grecque*: Chech, Slovene, BCS
> *A l'allemande*: Slavo-Balkanic (Bulgarian/Macedonian), East Slavic (Russian etc.)
> *A la polonaise*: Polish, *Slovak*, Sorbian
> 
> *A la grecque*: Three genders for adjectives in plural. As in Old-Slavonic, Latin, Greek, Romance languages.
> *A l'allemande*: Common gender-independent forms for adjectives in plural. Innovation - generalization - simplification.
> *A la polonaise*: Polish. Half way to the simplification. Basically, no gender dependent forms for adjectives in plural. However, a special masculine plural person form was elaborated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudeći po jazykovom postu o slovačkom, u njemu u množini ima distinkcije samo "muški osobni" vs. svih ostalih, tj. on je kao poljski u ovom aspektu.
Click to expand...

I was wrong, of course. Slovak behaves A la polonaise. So do Sorbian languages, it seems. Thus, the old distinction is preserved in Chech, BCS, and Slovene only.


----------



## Orlin

Christo Tamarin said:


> So do Sorbian languages, it seems. Thus, the old distinction is preserved in Chech, BCS, and Slovene only.


Za slovenački i lužiške jezike još uvek nemamo informacije na topiku, čekamo potvrđivanje.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Orlin said:


> Za slovenački i lužiške jezike još uvek nemamo informacije na topiku, čekamo potvrđivanje.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovene_nouns#Neuter_declensions (see Neuter declensions, and then Adjectives)
Upper Sorbian - Горнолужишки език - Склонение на прилагателните[/URL]

No info about Lower Sorbian.

*Note*: The same behaviour (A la grecque, A l'allemande, A la polonaise) applies for the participle in Perfect tense: деца су се играла (Serbian) vs. децата са си играли (Bulgarian, actually играле in most dialects, eastern or western).


----------



## bibax

There is a difference between Polish and Slovak (as well as Czech): the animals of masculine gender (e.g. the dogs, lions, snakes, etc.) are impersonal in Polish, whilst they are animate masculine in Slovak/Czech. So the dogs are not in the same grammatical category with the men in Polish (unlike in Slovak/Czech).


----------



## jazyk

Bibax is talking about the plural. In the singular, the dog behaves the same way in Polish, Slovak, and Czech, that is, its accusative equals its genitive. Vidím psa (Czech/Slovak), Widzę psa (Polish) (I see the/a dog).


----------

